# Fairly new to the hobby



## Falcon789 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am fairly new to the saltwater tank scene. I started 5 years ago and failed miserably and gave it up. I recently got a 6 gallon nano cube for my birthday so I decided to give it a go again but this time with better knowledge and definetly some actual patience. I just started up with some live sand and live rock. Its only been 5 days since I started. Any suggestions of other things I should get for now. I dont want to do crazy upgrades just yet, again I dont want to rush it. Also I know the riskiness and danger of a 6 gallon nano cube, and the extra care im going to have to take, but I think it will be challenging and rewarding in the end if I accomplish it. Also I've been trying to wrap my hear around a protein skimmer, but I think it might be overkill for a 6 gallon. Do you think if I just do frequest water changes it will be enough?


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*As you already know the smaller tanks are very limiting on overstocking, I think if you use lots of liverock, a deep sandbed, and do regular frequent water changes, keep up good strong circulation, you should be fine. I dont see the benefit, doing as i suggested for you to use a protein skimmer at all.*


----------



## Falcon789 (Jun 20, 2010)

thank you. Looks like ill need more sand cause its only 2 inches high. Do you suggest any type of power head since it is a nano cube. I want to keep a clean look.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Falcon789 said:


> thank you. Looks like ill need more sand cause its only 2 inches high. Do you suggest any type of power head since it is a nano cube. I want to keep a clean look.


hyd0r korilia nano


----------

